# Window cleaner



## joshem

Hi, could someone please translate 'window cleaner' and 'window cleaning' for me please?

Much appreciated.


----------



## dawar

window cleaner = cam sil
window cleaning = cam silmek/temizlemek


----------



## Black4blue

*Cam sil* (or let's say *cam-sil)* looks and sounds like a product name  It also might make people to understand in imperative form wrongly. So you had better say *cam sileceği. *
(I'm not saying Dawar is wrong. But maybe little bit confusing.)


----------



## huso

window = "microsoft windows"? or simply window?


----------



## Black4blue

huso said:


> window = "microsoft windows"? or simply window?


 
simply window


----------



## huso

for me "cam sileceği"


----------



## ancalimon

window cleaner: cam temizleyici

window cleaning: cam temizleme


----------

